# How to Register With BISE for Improving Fsc Marks ?



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone been through or going through the process of taking FSc exams again to improve their marks, I'd be really obliged if you tell me how to. I need help with the fsc registration process for repeating exams. I'm looking on the BISE site, but the form doesn't open unless you give your matric roll no. but I was an o levels student, and it is not accepting my O levels candidate number. I'm totally confused now. Where are you guys downloading the form from, please give me the link.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is the link to download and print online form for private canidates. Or you can also get it from Lahore Board Office.
:: Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education, Lahore ::


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

does any one know that can a candidate improve his Fsc twice - i mean repeat Fsc-pre medical second time after improving once???


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

rabi said:


> does any one know that can a candidate improve his Fsc twice - i mean repeat Fsc-pre medical second time after improving once???


no i think not...one of my friend has confirmed it from board....


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

jamal said:


> Here is the link to download and print online form for private canidates. Or you can also get it from Lahore Board Office.
> :: Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education, Lahore ::


Thanks Jamal! 

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> does any one know that can a candidate improve his Fsc twice - i mean repeat Fsc-pre medical second time after improving once???



Rabi, i'll be going to the board office in a couple of days, I'll confirm the regulations from there myself and tell you.


----------



## miss (Jan 12, 2013)

i got 960 should i improve???


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

In my opinion, and from what I've observed 960 is good enough. You should use this time on MCAT and try scoring just as good in it.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Any previous o level candidate trying to improve their fsc marks, it's the special case form on the bise website

:: Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education, Lahore ::


----------



## Arqam (Sep 15, 2015)

*Information About Improving Marks In Fs.C Or I.CS*

_Could anyone one please tell me about the dates of the improvement papers for fsc __ i just got my result on 12-09-2015 and scored just 627 mars i want to improve math and physics so please tell me when these papers are going to held and all the info about these papers what will be the fees for this and every thing please its urgent _


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Arqam said:


> _Could anyone one please tell me about the dates of the improvement papers for fsc __ i just got my result on 12-09-2015 and scored just 627 mars i want to improve math and physics so please tell me when these papers are going to held and all the info about these papers what will be the fees for this and every thing please its urgent _


If you're asking for Lahore board, register here and all details will follow.


----------



## Umair Mukhtar (Oct 11, 2015)

Please tell me whole information about improvement papers of f.sc part l).I mean how apply for improvement papers?please as early as possible


----------



## Maham7 (10 mo ago)

zara13 said:


> Has anyone been through or going through the process of taking FSc exams again to improve their marks, I'd be really obliged if you tell me how to. I need help with the fsc registration process for repeating exams. I'm looking on the BISE site, but the form doesn't open unless you give your matric roll no. but I was an o levels student, and it is not accepting my O levels candidate number. I'm totally confused now. Where are you guys downloading the form from, please give me the link.


Hey, I'm having the same problem you'd had. Mind sharing how you got it solved?


----------



## Maham7 (10 mo ago)

Has anyone been through or going through the process of taking FSc exams again to improve their marks, I'd be really obliged if you tell me how to. I need help with the fsc registration process for repeating exams. I'm looking on the BISE site, but the form doesn't open unless you give your matric roll no. but I was an o levels student, and it is not accepting my O levels candidate number. I'm totally confused now. Where are you guys downloading the form from, please give me the link.


----------

